# Storing in glass jars



## xnotoriouzpakix (Jan 23, 2016)

I haven't found a specific answer to this question anywhere online. 
I need to store for up to 6 months and a possible 8 months at most.
I only have access to glass jars with rubber seal and hatch for a lid in my location. (i believe these seals are made of silicone but I'm not too sure)
questions: 
1) Would these work for absolute freshness for that time period ? 
2) would boveda be necessary for this time period or should i add them anyway to assure the potency?
3) Ive read many threads of people just mentioning store in mason jars. but no one actually talks about vacuum sealing them. Is it assumed that all are saying to vacuum seal these jars or is it ok to just store without vacuum sealing. (mason jars are quite expensive here and vacuum sealers that can be used with wide mouth i cannot find)
I have something similar to the image below.


----------



## Buzzzz (Jan 24, 2016)

that jar will work fine if fully cured.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 24, 2016)

Boveda packs would be a good idea.
Freezing the jars would be the best thing to do if possible.
I think the only way to vacuum seal the jars would be some sort of vacuum chamber, you don't want to heat them up to seal.


----------



## xnotoriouzpakix (Jan 24, 2016)

thanks !


----------



## DemonTrich (May 31, 2016)

Grab a half gallon mason jar and a wide mouth vacuum sealer kit, both about 25.00 from wally world. I have some herb vacuum sealed from 2 yrs ago. It was my prized super strain, a legit Kyle kush kushman Strawberries n cream. I pass it out during the holidays to my 5 patients. It's still fresh and smoke smokable to this day.


----------

